# hello, i'm fdd



## fdd2blk (Jul 17, 2007)

i'm just a guy. been foolin' around with the plant since 1985. pretty much outdoors and some inside florescent work. worked hard all my life. harvested the sea and the land. i try to smile a lot. the weed helps. 


i got a new job recently. i now build fuel tanks. saw a thread where someone mentioned smoking on the job. i can't do what i do unless i'm high. i get to tense and tight. i need to be very loose and relaxed. every tiny jiggle in my hand will show. it looks rather sloppy now. first day on a new welder. i'll get it down soon enough.


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 17, 2007)

hi fdd, welcome to rollitup! 

hope you like it here! 

kp


----------



## Zekedogg (Jul 17, 2007)

aluminum???????


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 17, 2007)

Zekedogg said:


> aluminum???????




yep. mig welded.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jul 17, 2007)

very nice I am an ironworker myself


----------



## Zekedogg (Jul 17, 2007)

well welder, fitter, painter....you name it


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Jul 17, 2007)

hello fdd....welcome to rollitup

hope to meet in cali someday  ...waiting for sk3tch3 to send ticket...lol

and very nice welds, stacking nickels !!


----------



## 1stymer (Jul 17, 2007)

ffd,
I am a gas fitter from Ontario, Canada. nice beads. I weld at Darlington nuke. almost everyday, you do nice work, and I am not talking about the smoke. Come to canada.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jul 17, 2007)

didn't know you were an ironworker faded....not a surprise though lots of construction workers blaze an grow..personally i do landscaping an irrigation..but its fun to blaze an work...have fun with your new job buddy...o yea your'a mod now.boooo.


----------



## 1stymer (Jul 17, 2007)

i get to sleepy to blaze at work 10 hours is along time.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jul 17, 2007)

its a trade that pays decent loot without the college education......i know lotso stoners in the construction/steel trade


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 17, 2007)

Zekedogg said:


> its a trade that pays decent loot without the college education......i know lotso stoners in the construction/steel trade




whud r u tying to stray?


----------



## Zekedogg (Jul 17, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> whud r u tying to stray?


nuff said


----------



## 1stymer (Jul 17, 2007)

Zekedogg said:


> nuff said


 
if you were a licenced fitter/welder you would know that our trade is a difficult, overbearing trade that take years to learn, and recieves very little praise. even though no one could live comfortably without welds.


----------



## 1stymer (Jul 17, 2007)

local 30 bitch!!!!


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 17, 2007)

hello fdd!

WELCOME TO ROLLITUP!
its a great community here!!!


lol

start at the growfaq! (https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq)










ap[jdsfaosjdfowlfs =]


----------



## Zekedogg (Jul 17, 2007)

1stymer said:


> if you were a licenced fitter/welder you would know that our trade is a difficult, overbearing trade that take years to learn, and recieves very little praise. even though no one could live comfortably without welds.



WOW I love stoners


----------



## hempie (Jul 17, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm just a guy. been foolin' around with the plant since 1985. pretty much outdoors and some inside florescent work. worked hard all my life. harvested the sea and the land. i try to smile a lot. the weed helps.
> 
> 
> i got a new job recently. i now build fuel tanks. saw a thread where someone mentioned smoking on the job. i can't do what i do unless i'm high. i get to tense and tight. i need to be very loose and relaxed. every tiny jiggle in my hand will show. it looks rather sloppy now. first day on a new welder. i'll get it down soon enough.


thats nice, you can leave now.. bye


----------



## Zekedogg (Jul 17, 2007)

1stymer said:


> local 30 bitch!!!!


and let me guess............????


you are the dyke in the far left of your avatar????

hahhaaa


----------



## Zekedogg (Jul 17, 2007)

Please don't read into my words......just learn to accept them


thnx and luv ya


----------



## Yeah (Jul 17, 2007)

mig is definately the way to go. Nice beads. I couldn't make a steady bead if my life depended on it. Too much pressure.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jul 17, 2007)

lol...hahahaha i thought there was a no insult rule in effect because of me..lol..watch out fdd may ban you..lol


----------



## hempie (Jul 17, 2007)

my idea of welding is duct tape.it sticks to everything.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 17, 2007)

hempie said:


> my idea of welding is duct tape.it sticks to everything.


 
and metal tape when you need to get extreme...


----------



## hempie (Jul 17, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> lol...hahahaha i thought there was a no insult rule in effect because of me..lol..watch out fdd may ban you..lol


oooooooooooo


----------



## 1stymer (Jul 17, 2007)

no thats lucy. She bangs the male prostitute she has her arms around. he only puts out for cheeseburgers. homemade cheesburgers. I am not even kidding.


----------



## hempie (Jul 17, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> and metal tape when you need to get extreme...


thats right..


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 17, 2007)

gorilla tape is the bomb.


----------



## hempie (Jul 17, 2007)

i think i may rent out the little advertise here spot. make it say. HEMPIE IS GREAT!


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jul 17, 2007)

gorialla tape is good but to damn expensive...just remember if you can't duct it fuck it


----------



## hempie (Jul 17, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> gorialla tape is good but to damn expensive...just remember if you can't duct it fuck it


see, thats a good motto to live by


----------



## Zekedogg (Jul 17, 2007)

Can you just duct it b4 oyu even try to fuck it?


----------



## Zekedogg (Jul 17, 2007)

errrrrrrr fuck it b4 you attempt to duct it?


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jul 17, 2007)

you only fuck it with you cant duct it any more...


----------



## NO GROW (Jul 17, 2007)

Welcome to rollitup FDD, if you have any question just ask and someone will help you out.

Happy growing

NO GROW


----------



## olds442 (Jul 18, 2007)

hay fdd nice welds im a autobody man myself im working on a 46 chevy stylemaster i love working with the metal but its not as easy as some people think it is there is a lot of training i went to school for four years my favored is painting cars im building my own spray booth right now well i will say you can weld better then me with aluminum i dont work with it as much as i would like to but ohwell well you take care and keep growing those big bud trees


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 18, 2007)

i've been here.........................


----------



## hempie (Jul 18, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i've been here.........................


wow look how cheap tickets were back then


----------



## JohnnyPotSeed1969 (Jul 22, 2007)

Dude, them's some nice welds 

Wish I had some kind of marketable skill


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 22, 2007)

LMFAO

First harvest - 26.5 pounds - Grown with 2 flashlights and a picture of the sun. 14.95 plus shipping for a how to video. 
See BIGMIKE13's thread for complete details.


----------



## SocataSmoker (Jul 5, 2008)

Welcome to RIU fdd2blk! 

Sorry, just had to!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jul 5, 2008)

Now that is funny. Happy fourth weekend all. VV


----------

